# Smart lighting during outage proposal



## sonic (Mar 12, 2012)

Well what have i done is not new ,but anyway it may help out during an outage ,or need for power . We are talking about a unit that can deliver enough light for prolonged amounts of time .

I remember seeing people in a news bulletin delivering a full basket of batteries and flashlights ,so instead of cramping your self with such supplies a simple combination of a rechargeable battery with medium ,or bigger capacity ,and an array of LED 12 Volt bulbs is just enough . 
This is because a bigger capacity battery and the low consumption of the led's that can even be controlled with resistor (adjusting the light output depending on need )can make this thing last even 160-200 hours depending on the combination .
Many flashlights using the old incandescent bulbs consume enough energy to kill a pack of 1.5v batteries in just an hour ,leaving you with tons of batteries in the trash .

Unfortunately i don't have a camera and can't upload a pic of my device but i can say what it consists of .

1W LED pack on top with a 6 position switch and 5 resistors to adjust consumption and light output .
4 W LED bulb a resistor and a 3 position switch to adjust the light output and consumption in two stages - economical and powerful
10W LED bulb with the same options 
1 Voltmeter to monitor battery charge 
12V 10Ah GEL battery .

If desired ,i can mention the brands of parts that i use ,but i usually don't mention such names so as to not be seen as spam . 

This is all encased in a box ,but components can be connected freely with cables if one does not want to make boxes .

According to the calculator on the smallest position it should run for more than 160 h . without the need of recharging .
I have used mine around 2 continued weeks of good use this summer and it still had enough charge to run the lights even after the voltmeter showed that the battery needed charging .I used different modes .

It is important to keep the current not more than 100 ma If economy mode must be used . With LEDs it is not hard .


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Ok, now Im curious. You built a large flashlight/light source?
You have to get a camera, I like your idea.


----------



## cantinawest (Nov 9, 2011)

*Different, but serviceable as well...*

Here is a means of bringing light (solar) to inside darkened spaces during the day time when there is sunshine.

Good examples would be sheds, root cellars, outhouses, tents etc. etc.
http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-build-a-SOLAR-BOTTLE-BULB/

I have seen a variation of this video from time to time
on the internet that shows how these soda bottle lights work
http://earth911.com/news/2012/01/31/soda-bottles-upcycled-into-solar-light-bulbs-philippines/


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

I have solar yard lights for ambient lighting. They have the dual purpose of also re-charging my AA batteries. 

You can get a lot of ideas at the solar1234.com website.


----------



## thenance007 (Oct 8, 2012)

I just bought these motion activated battery powered LED lights and love them for low level lighting in hallways, etc. I haven't mounted them yet, they stand up very well on their own, so I'm just sitting them around and moving them to see where they work best. Using them with Eneloop rechargeable batteries, (http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0058N6JUE/ref=oh_details_o02_s01_i00) they supposedly turn on 2400 times on one set of 4 AA batteries:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002FCGI8Y/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i01

I've ordered these for whole room lighting, but haven't received them yet:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008X099Z6/ref=noref?ie=UTF8&psc=1&s=hi

These take 3 D cell batteries and can be removed from their holder and used as flashlights, etc.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

cantinawest said:


> Here is a means of bringing light (solar) to inside darkened spaces *during the day time when there is sunshine*.


I've heard of those, I think they're called *windows*... :teehee:


----------



## sonic (Mar 12, 2012)

Today i might bring it to work so that i can take a photo.I will search for a camera . Problem is mostly if i will find a reliable person to send me back the pic :laugh:
Anyway the idea of charging aa-s with a solar yard lamp is not bad ,but also not very profound since those cells are quite inefficient and deliver very low current .So it might not really charge them as well as a charger .IMO it just compensates for the power loss during the night when the diode operated ,which is very low .I have made experiments to use the cell to charge bigger batteries ,but i could barely measure the current even without a load.

On the other hand i wanted to buy a solar panel to use as a charger ,but i can't find a place from which to buy a medium sized one ,and the bigger ones are very expensive .


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

10ah? Why such a small battery? And a TEN WATT LED? 
That is *bright* but uses a lot of power.

In my house, I started off a few years ago with one large Marine deep-cycle (trolling) battery and the "el cheapo" Harbor Freight 45 watt solar kit for $149. 
For around $250-300 any person can have a basic solar system that will run TONS of stuff.

A 12 volt system is extremely easy to work with - - since solar panels, bulbs, batteries (and such) that work with 12 volt are very common and relatively inexpensive.

I also have various 12 volt (lighter plug) battery chargers for AAA, AA, D and 18650 batteries, and a few small 12 volt appliances. The home security system is all run off of the 12 volt house system, as are the home computers.


----------



## sonic (Mar 12, 2012)

The 10 watt led is not used on full power all the time . It is just for when you need allot of light .10Ah because if i make it any bigger it would be uncomfortable to be carried due to the high weight of the battery .
I also have 1w and a 4w bulb . Those can be controlled precisely giving extremely low consumption as well as more light output when it is needed .

The issue with the solar panels is that a powerful pack costs 1000BGN a panel in my country . And it is hard to find anyone selling smaller ones for $100 lets say ..

And yes 12 volts are a convenience . I agree!


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

sonic said:


> The issue with the solar panels is that a powerful pack costs 1000BGN a panel in my country . And it is hard to find anyone selling smaller ones for $100 lets say ...


I bet it can get a little frustrating for you, to read our posts and know that such options just aren't available to you in Bu. Not to mention the well-meaning posters who have no idea you aren't located in the USA and don't have access to Harbor Freight.

Your English is very good. Welcome to Prepared Society.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

sonic said:


> The 10 watt led is not used on full power all the time . It is just for when you need allot of light .10Ah because if i make it any bigger it would be uncomfortable to be carried due to the high weight of the battery .
> I also have 1w and a 4w bulb . Those can be controlled precisely giving extremely low consumption as well as more light output when it is needed .
> 
> The issue with the solar panels is that a powerful pack costs 1000BGN a panel in my country . And it is hard to find anyone selling smaller ones for $100 lets say ..
> ...


No ebay in Bulgaria? :dunno:


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

The_Blob said:


> I've heard of those, I think they're called *windows*... :teehee:


My backyard shed is quite dim inside, even during the middle of the day.

I went to PrincessAuto (similar to HarborFreight) and bought some of their solar-powered shed-lights. They have worked fairly well for about two years now ... solar panel only puts power into the rechargable double-A batteries inside the LED-housing

http://www.princessauto.com/pal/product/8209140/Solar/Solar-Powered-LED-Light


----------



## sonic (Mar 12, 2012)

This is a nice set ! How much does it last ?

Ps: I am at an odd position right now .Turns out the nicest looking led seems to be more economic at high power ,yet less efficient at low compared to the exactly opposite for the Chinese one .Yet i use it more in the low power range XD . So i have to choose 100 or 160 hours of work (-60 hours XD).

And yes .E bay is an option IF the seller would be so kind as to sign the mail as a ''gift ". You don't simply pass thru a customs office here .XD
And just for the troll ..Was anybody capable of reading e-bay's policy fully ?:laugh:


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

sonic said:


> This is a nice set ! How much does it last ?
> 
> Ps: I am at an odd position right now .Turns out the nicest looking led seems to be more economic at high power ,yet less efficient at low compared to the exactly opposite for the Chinese one .Yet i use it more in the low power range XD . So i have to choose 100 or 160 hours of work (-60 hours XD).
> 
> ...


My deepfreezer was in my shed in my backyard, so, using it almost every day during the winter and summer, it lasted long enough each time I was in there to do what I needed to do. I am thinking of building up a lighting system similar to what you described, but, I want it to do USB-power as well for charging cellphones, my watch (USB-powered) and my BlueTooth earpiece, as well as other USB-charged equipment.


----------



## sonic (Mar 12, 2012)

Here are some pics .With the 4W led i can adjust the brightness and consumption ,so i can use it from 40ma to 220ma depending on need. The top one is also adjustable from the knob on the other side.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Wow .. that is an impressive little box!

Just wondering how you get to the battery to either replace or recharge it?


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Very cool, good job.

Just my ideas:
Is the one protruding light adjustable, as in direction?
Any way to make it simple to recharge? I assume it comes apart pretty easily, but maybe add some kind of external connectors so you dont have to?
If it could connect directly to a small solar panel like the one Naekid posted? I was gonna ask if you would sell these (maybe you should anyway!), but are you really in Bulgaria or am I an idiot? Shipping might get expensive...


----------



## sonic (Mar 12, 2012)

> Just wondering how you get to the battery to either replace or recharge it?


There is an output for the charging device ,but its on the side that i didn't capture . The battery is sealed inside (for now) ,but the top is glued with a light plastic glue that me and my grandfather make and i can easily unglue it if anything bad happens to the battery ,but i think that it should last enough .As i said before ,even at a low level(in need of charging ) the led's still work so i plan to prolong its use .There is a way to change parts though . The leds can be taken out and holes are left that are enough for me to do some job on it if i need . I can also put various types of leds in the holes since i use a standard bulb shape and plug (MR16).This way i upgraded it with better front leds gradually . I also added another variable resistor.The box is with 3 glues .Epoxy resin ,plastic glue, and some polyester resin . It is also thicker at the bottom side(double layer) .Plastic is 4mm thick sheets.

The "fins" at the back i use to let it tilt so that it can be pointed to the ceiling and the light reflecting of the ceiling then spreads across the room uniformly .



> Is the one protruding light adjustable, as in direction?
> Any way to make it simple to recharge? I assume it comes apart pretty easily, but maybe add some kind of external connectors so you dont have to?
> If it could connect directly to a small solar panel like the one Naekid posted? I was gonna ask if you would sell these (maybe you should anyway!), but are you really in Bulgaria or am I an idiot? Shipping might get expensive...


The more expensive leds have heavy heat-sinks.If you look at the pic you can see that the most powerful led is the one pointing out ,since it was designed so that the heat-sink would not be enclosed.It is not a focusing mechanism ,or movable.

Selling those is an option .But i think that a simpler design might have more success. The main factor for the price is the batt and the leds .
Good thing is that i can modify China leds in order to ensure that they last enough .Turns out some leds of such origin have worse contact between the led chip and the cooling fins .The biggest enemy of leds is heat .The junction must be cooled effectively if they should meet their lifespans and the led i currently am modifying had a worse contact .Mainly the thermo paste was keeping the contact alive .They didn't even bolt it .They used the lens to push it to the radiator and used thermo paste ,but the lens were not tight enough by design.
This is something to consider when buying cheaper leds.

Of course there are alternatives to bulbs i.e. flexible led strips .They are cheap and can come with different power and leds count .I personally have one with 60leds/meter, 7.5watt (cost just 10$).


----------

